# LS G3038 3 Point



## bandana (Sep 26, 2018)

New guy here looking for some help with my 2014 G3038. My 3 point arms are very "jerky" when being raised. Doesn't matter what I have on the arms or how gently I try to operate the lever the raise is very jerky. The arms go down nice a smooth. Tractor has 380 hours on it and barn kept, not rusted or dirty. I've tried oiling the joints and all to no avail. Any thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hydraulic filter dirty or leaking air, low hydraulic level, the draft control in the wrong position, or the flow control valve (if equipped) not properly adjusted.


----------



## bandana (Sep 26, 2018)

The fluid level is good, the filter "shouldn't" be plugged with just 380 hours on it but maybe I should change it to see. I bought the tractor with 250 hours on it but don't know if the filter had been changed prior. At 380 hours its probably due anyway. I do not have a draft control on the machine and do not know if there is a flow control valve - unless that is the valve that controls the rate of lowering the arms? I do have one of them and have tried adjusting it. It definitely effects the rate of lowering but has not impact on the raising that I can see. Thanks for the tips! 
Searching the web last night I found that this was a fairly common problem with a number of different brands/models. A couple people claimed to have fixed it with changes to an "MLS" valve?? Most just learned to live with it. I was living with it until I picked up a 3 point wood chipper. The thing weighs almost half a ton and trying to lift it with this jerking is concerning.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your three point capacity is 1,800 lb, you may want to verify the weight of the splitter.


----------



## bandana (Sep 26, 2018)

The chipper is just over 900 lbs, confirmed. It’s even jerky with my scrape blade which is much lighter - or with nothing for that matter..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The MLS valve is the load sensor for the three point. There will be a sensitivity adjustment. I do not have the manual for your tractor, so scared up a Youtube on a Kioti MLS adjustment, which is similar in design. It would be a good idea to use the instructions in your service manual to adjust the valve.


----------



## bandana (Sep 26, 2018)

So this mls would be on the cylinder itself? There is nothing in my manual about this valve - location or adjustments. I’ll have to get a good look for it tomorrow. Would there also be something similar for the front loader sensitivity? My loader operation had always seemed very touchy too?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No, it is part of the three point flow control valve. It sets the cut off tolerance before the three point automatically resets to the selected height. Keeps the rockshaft from over compensating, and repeatedly triggering hydraulic fluid to and from the lift cylinder. 

I should have thought of that earlier, but it is a pretty rare occurrence on a newer tractor if it kept serviced so the fluid does not contain contaminants. Or, if the three point is lifting beyond its rated capacity and the lift cylinder seals are leaking excessively.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is possible the fluid demands of the lift cylinder are impacting the flow and pressure to the loader valve. But, until the first problem is fixed it is difficult to say. Normally when a loader starts acting erratically it is either the loader valve or the tilt cylinders are leaking internally and the flow control valve where the loader is plumbed to the hydraulic system is unable to compensate for the increased fluid demands.

This excessive leakage can occur from using the loader like a dozer and snagging an immovable object. I have done this myself by getting catty with a loader when cleaning animal pens, and rushing to doom.


----------



## bandana (Sep 26, 2018)

The loader is not jerky per say, just very sensitive. You can operate it smoothly with some effort to move the joystick really easy (as opposed to the lift). I'd just like to make the loader up and down a bit less sensitive. The rear lift is plain jerky going up - no matter how easy you try to operate the lever.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the loader valve was fine when new, the springs on the spools may be getting weak. The loader valve on the LL3104 loader, which is what you should have, is an open center full flow system. The sensitivity can only be adjusted through the use of stiffer springs and/or shims. Changing the springs/shims is not considered user serviceable. Not difficult, just a product liability issue. Chat with your dealer, and if they cannot provide you the components, try a hydraulic shop.

The shake in the three point is unrelated to the loader issue, and you will need to get under the metal cover beneath the seat to adjust the sensitivity.


----------

